# Alternative fuel not Transportation



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

I look at this thread as what are you going to do when gasoline runs out. For me, nothing. I have a car that runs on natural gas, CNG. I also have a gas well and compressor, so fuel is not a problem. I know most do not have a gas well, but a lot of cities have CNG filling station. CNG should be given some thought as a secondary fuel source. Also locally CNG is $1.69 gal. and in some parts of the US it still below $1.00.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

As of right now I'm cycling if gas runs out.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

longtime said:


> I look at this thread as what are you going to do when gasoline runs out. For me, nothing. I have a car that runs on natural gas, CNG. I also have a gas well and compressor, so fuel is not a problem. I know most do not have a gas well, but a lot of cities have CNG filling station. CNG should be given some thought as a secondary fuel source. Also locally CNG is $1.69 gal. and in some parts of the US it still below $1.00.


You make me extremely jealous. You could set up a trading post after:shtf: call it *LONGTIMES FUEL DEPOT*:2thumb:


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> You make me extremely jealous. You could set up a trading post after:shtf: call it *LONGTIMES FUEL DEPOT*:2thumb:


I know CNG is widely available in S California from all the CNG cars for sale from S. California. I did not know I had natural gas until I stumbled on an old commercial well, then I checked with a driller and he all but guaranteed gas for my needs. You might check, you could have the same thing. I think that the mineral rights are different in California, so you need to check to see who owns the gas first. Most people here don't know gas is widely available to them if they have at least 5 acres to meet drilling set backs.


----------



## robharball (Jun 8, 2011)

*Gasland,movie by josh fox*

The thought that ng is the answer,to the oil crisis,is an idea that being pushed by the oil companies.that say's it all!


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't care who pushes it. CNG is $1.19 GGE right now and I have a gas well as well.

I would think anyone on this forum would welcome a secondary fuel source (at a 1/3 the cost of gasoline)if practical.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

robharball said:


> The thought that ng is the answer,to the oil crisis,is an idea that being pushed by the oil companies.that say's it all!


you bothered to resurrect an EIGHTEEN MONTH OLD thread & make THIS your 1st post?... 

not only is it dis(mis)informative, it's non-contributive as opposed to debating the topic & semi-abusive...

please read the rules of the forum before people call for the troll-banishing hammer


----------

